# IBS Resource offered including CBT approach



## AndrewB (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello all,What an amazing collection of stories/thoughts this "IBSgroup" is! I am struck by just how invasive IBS can be, and yet how able and motivated people are to make the best of their situation!I am a Psychologist who is currently running a collaborative study between my university (James Cook University, Australia) and the Gastroenterology Clinic at our state hospital. The Gastroenterology Clinic was identifying an area of need that there was not a lot of information/support going home with their patients once they were met with a diagnosis of IBS - so we developed a free online resource which includes a patient education, cognitive-behavioural and stress management approach. I guess in making the resource we understood that not all content areas will be relevant to everyone, and that if we sought to make a standard course through the content then people would feel it was too much in their already busy lives. So it is more of a "smorgasbord" of content areas, which people pick and choose as they see fit. We have been trialling the resource through the clinic and it has had really positive feedback so far.We recently have extended the recruitment to community members - which means anyone with a diagnosis of IBS can participate. If you were interested in more information, then I would encourage you to look for the "Online self-directed IBS Resource currently being trialled" (My link) thread in the Research section.


----------

